
Which GOP presidential candidate would commit the most war crimes once elected? - finid
https://theintercept.com/2016/02/09/gop-candidates-compete-over-who-will-commit-most-war-crimes-once-elected
======
Recurecur
So, finid...have you stopped beating your wife?

